

Sept 11 conspirator Moussaoui says Saudi royals backed al Qaeda - sjcsjc
http://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKBN0L81T020150204?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0

======
randomname2
In related news, prince Al-Waleed bin Talal just sold his stake in Fox News.

